# Java.exe high mem usage



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Been noticing this for a while, my memory being used is high. I haven't ever capped it out since I got 8GB, but it's still a bit annoying, and everyimte I notice the culprit is java, here's the number is usually gets to.







Any ideas? I remember hearing about Origin causing some process to devour memory usage, but I though it was just Origins exe getting larger in memory usage.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Been noticing this for a while, my memory being used is high. I haven't ever capped it out since I got 8GB, but it's still a bit annoying, and everyimte I notice the culprit is java, here's the number is usually gets to.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111208/Capture148.jpg
> 
> Any ideas? I remember hearing about Origin causing some process to devour memory usage, but I though it was just Origins exe getting larger in memory usage.



do you use PS3 media server?

that creates a massive Java process.

But if not, there is a program that uses Java somewhere on your computer using quite a lot of memory

EDIT:You could always try ending the process and then trying to find out what stops working when said process is not running


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 8, 2011)

i believe the default the JVM uses is up to 512Mb. i would reboot and check to see if that behavior continues.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> do you use PS3 media server?
> 
> that creates a massive Java process.
> 
> But if not, there is a program that uses Java somewhere on your computer using quite a lot of memory



Nailed it, just closed that process and realized my PS3 media server process was gone. Not so worried now, like I said, got the RAM to spare, but was just curious.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nailed it, just closed that process and realized my PS3 media server process was gone. Not so worried now, like I said, got the RAM to spare, but was just curious.



Reducing the transcode buffer size should help fix that problem, but if you reduce it too far you may start to loose picture in your video's, so I'd do it gradually


----------



## v12dock (Dec 8, 2011)

Good old PS3 Media Server best media server ever invented by mankind


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 8, 2011)

v12dock said:


> Good old PS3 Media Server best media server ever invented by mankind



very true. i only wish more of my videos were ripped properly to support the transcoding process *cough*


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 8, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> very true. i only wish more of my videos were ripped properly to support the transcoding process *cough*



what videos aren't supported by the transcoding process?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what videos aren't supported by the transcoding process?



i dont know what videos are not supported. i just know that some mkvs i obtain do not play properly or at all when transcoded.


----------



## v12dock (Dec 8, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i dont know what videos are not supported. i just know that some mkvs i obtain do not play properly or at all when transcoded.



I had that issue I can't remember how I fixed it. You could try SharkHunter's builds. He includes multiple plugins also removes the folder depth limit


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 8, 2011)

v12dock said:


> I had that issue I can't remember how I fixed it. You could try SharkHunter's builds. He includes multiple plugins also removes the folder depth limit



You are a god.


----------



## v12dock (Dec 8, 2011)

My media folder is just shy of 500GB and well over 10 folders deep. I have had just about every headache with PS3 Media Server


----------

